# Equipment recommendations for spraying cabinets



## NjJon (Jun 23, 2020)

Hi, I'm currently using a titan 115 hvlp sprayer to spray my customers cabinet doors and drawer fronts.

I'm looking to upgrade to a better gun and pressure pot system or a air assisted machine.

My goal is to have a setup always in primer, and one setup for finish coat.

Would like to keep primer always loaded so pressure pot seems to be the way to go.

I spray shellac for primer.

And spray inslx cabinet cost for the finish coat.

Any recommendation would be appreciated. Price of equipment doesnt matter much just want best results possible and convenience. Thanks in advance!


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Lots of choices out there. Most pros use an Apollo 5 system. I can't stand HVLP, so I use AAA. But if you choose to upgrade your products, most polyurethanes spray better with airless.
I made myself a very simple but effective AAA using a Titan ED655 diaphram pump with rolling compressor hooked to a Graco G15. Its pretty sweet.


----------



## cortezv60 (Sep 24, 2020)

@NjJon
I see a lot of painters saying they have one system(pump) for primer and another setup for the finish coat? Or one for oil based and another one for something else? Why is that??


----------



## RP Mike (Oct 24, 2015)

cortezv60 said:


> @*NjJon*
> I see a lot of painters saying they have one system(pump) for primer and another setup for the finish coat? Or one for oil based and another one for something else? Why is that??



To avoid having to clean them out with harsh materials to swap the different product through it if I were to guess. 



For instance, shooting something like BIN requires an intense cleaning job and the materials you flush through it practically melt any acrylic residue and that gums up your filters. Sometimes it can be more cost effective to just have that sprayer shoot only BIN rather than paying for new seals and filters all the time.


Just a guess :notworthy:


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

A big one is spraying something pigmented and then trying to spray something clear. You'll always have crap in your clear coat.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

RP Mike said:


> cortezv60 said:
> 
> 
> > @*NjJon*
> ...


Filters and prime valves. I replaced three clogged up prime valves in the past two days.


----------



## RP Mike (Oct 24, 2015)

Masterwork said:


> A big one is spraying something pigmented and then trying to spray something clear. You'll always have crap in your clear coat.



yeah if you do a lot of clear coating you absolutely want a dedicated clear pump. that's a good case for an HVLP gun that you use exclusively for that.


----------



## cortezv60 (Sep 24, 2020)

Ohh ok. That make sense now. I’ll look into that once I start doing more cabinets . Thanks for the help guys &#55357;&#56396;&#55356;&#57340;


----------



## Rvidallon757 (Oct 22, 2018)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Lots of choices out there. Most pros use an Apollo 5 system. I can't stand HVLP, so I use AAA. But if you choose to upgrade your products, most polyurethanes spray better with airless.
> I made myself a very simple but effective AAA using a Titan ED655 diaphram pump with rolling compressor hooked to a Graco G15. Its pretty sweet.


Mike I like to talk to you more about that setup of yours. Currently I do my cabinetry using a graco pro comp 9.5 Hvlp. Using ml campbells lacquer solvent. I don't like having the air jacked to maxed and my material about a 6.5 out of 7 and thats using a 1.3 needle and the next choice is a 1.8. Anyways I don't like the overall finish and I was going to experiment with pressure pot this weekend since I haven't used it yet.
So I decided to maybe purchase the ed655. What's your thought on the pump and can you get a true flawless finish using solvent lacquer?
If I could afford the graco 289453.
If you could elaborate more about that rig you made that would be great. Maybe we can.talk outside this forum.

Rick


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

cortezv60 said:


> @NjJon
> I see a lot of painters saying they have one system(pump) for primer and another setup for the finish coat? Or one for oil based and another one for something else? Why is that??


They are likely talking about airless rigs where the product goes through the machine and hoses. With an HVLP, obviously all you would need is a separate gun.


----------

